# eximconfig



## sam (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi Jungs & Mädels,

     bin gerade dabei ein Problem zu beheben...besser gesagt ich versuche es 
     Mein PHP verschickt über _mail()_ keine E-Mails.

     Habe herausgefunden, dass exim als MTA läuft und dass dieser wohl noch nicht richtig konfiguriert ist.
     Habe _eximconfig_ ausgeführt und mit Hilfe meines Debian-Buches hoffentlich ordentlich eingestellt.
     Leider ist die _eximconfig_ auf dem Server anscheinend kürzer als die im Buch, so dass ich keinen SMTP-Server angeben kann, wie dort beschrieben.

     Zu meiner Frage: Wie sieht eine ordentliche _exim.conf_ aus, um die E-Mails über einen SMTP-Server zu verschicken?
   Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?
   Hauptsache wäre, dass PHP wieder mailen kann, weil da ein paar Seiten laufen sollen, die das unbedingt müssen.

  Könnt ihr mir da "ein wenig" unter die Arme greifen? 

     mfg
     sam


----------



## sam (29. Dezember 2004)

Habe folgende Seite bei Google gefunden und die Einstellungen so übernommen (natürlich bis auf den SMTP ) und es will immer noch nicht so recht funktionieren 

http://wiki2.archlinux.org/index.php/Use Exim with a remote smtp server?action=RelatedChanges

   Da muss doch bei mir ein schwerer Denkfehler drin sein, oder?

   mfg
   sam


----------



## sam (29. Dezember 2004)

Ok, ok iptables war schuld 
   Hat mir meine Ports schön dicht gemacht und sagt mir nichts davon 

 Wie schickt exim das jetzt eigentlich? Über einen SMTP läuft das ja nicht wirklich, weil ich keinen in der config habe, oder?

   mfg
   sam


----------

